# Dynamischer Hintergrund



## nordi (6. November 2005)

Hi,

gibt es eigentlich ein Programm, womit man ein animiertes Hintergrundbild bei Windows einstellen kann. Es gibt ja zB bei dem MSN Messenger diese animierten Hintergründe, wo so ein Fisch langschwimmt. Gibt es das auch für Windows?

Grüße aus Köln

Marius


----------



## Dr Dau (6. November 2005)

Hallo!

Du redest vom Desktop Hintergrund?

Nur so eine Idee, ich weiss aber nicht ob es funktioniert.
Aktiviere den Active Desktop und nimm für diesen eine von dir erstellte Webseite.
Man kann auch ein GIF als Hintergrund wählen, ob dieses dann aber auch animiert dargestellt wird, weiss ich nicht.
Ich habe mich halt nie mit dem Active Desktop befasst, aber zumindest bringt Windows diesen ja von Haus aus mit.

Früher gab es auch Programme, die in einstellbaren Zeitintervallen das Hintergrundbild gewechselt haben.
Mit einem Intervall von min. 1 Sekunde kann man dabei aber nicht unbedingt von animiert reden. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. November 2005)

Naja.... du kannst ja wie bereits erwähnt ein animiertes GIF nehmen...mein Desktop zumindest spielt die Animation ab. 
Die Bildqualität ist bei 256 Farben natürlich recht mies.... dafür dürfte die Dateigrösse biblische Ausmaße annehmen, wenn es nicht Pixeln soll   .


----------



## Dr Dau (6. November 2005)

Das grössere Problem dürften wohl eher Performance Einbussen sein.
Ich verzichte auf solche Spielereien ja..... da ich mein Desktop eh nur alle paar Wochen zu Gesicht bekomme..... wenn ich reboote.


----------



## nordi (6. November 2005)

Ja, das mit der Performance ist mir schon klar! Aber dachte da eher an Flashanimationen. Mit Gif kann man ja nicht so viel reißen - finde ich  Gibt es da Programme? Soll eben so aussehen wie bei dem MSN Messenger...


----------



## Dr Dau (6. November 2005)

Programme für Flashanimationen?
Nicht dass ich wüsste, wenn dann mit Bildern.

Du kannst aber doch eine Flashanimation in HTML einbinden.
Zumindest theoretisch müsste es dann möglich sein die HTML Seite als Active Desktop Element anzeigen zu lassen und so die Flashanimation abspielen zu lassen.

[edit]
Geht. 
Zumindest unter Windows 2000.
Sollte unter XP also auch kein Problem sein..... das Flash Plugin für den IE natürlich vorausgesetzt.
[/edit]


----------



## Malte50 (10. November 2005)

man kann einen flash film auch in ein gif exportieren!
ich habe ein gif als hintergrund und ich habe keine probs damit!


----------



## Dr Dau (10. November 2005)

Ein GIF hat aber nicht die Qualität wie ein Flash.
Dass GIF's funktionieren, steht ja schon fest (siehe Sven).
Dass Flash funktioniert, steht ja auch schon fest (siehe mein letztes Posting).

Und achte bitte auf korrekte Gross-/Kleinschreibung.


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. November 2005)

Stichwort: SWF Desktop

http://www.flashkeeper.com/sd.htm


----------



## Dr Dau (10. November 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stichwort: SWF Desktop
> 
> http://www.flashkeeper.com/sd.htm


Und was ist da soooo besonderes dran dass man dafür zahlen soll?


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. November 2005)

Tja, das fragst Du am besten jemanden der das vielleicht benutzt. Ich halte von sowas nix (dann eher Shellreplacements wie Talisman & Co.)  :suspekt:


----------



## Dr Dau (10. November 2005)

Naja, ich meinte ja nur..... schliesslich würde ich kein Geld dafür ausgeben, wenn es mir nicht mehr bietet wie die Variante Active Desktop/HTML/Flash. 

Talisman..... ich mag den ganzen bunten Kram ja nicht..... lenkt nur vom Wesentlichem ab.


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. November 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Talisman..... ich mag den ganzen bunten Kram ja nicht..... lenkt nur vom Wesentlichem ab.


Ich habe es auch bloss erwähnt, weil es nicht auf dem active desktop beruht und flash darstellen kann. Keine Lust auf die Sicherheitslücke Active Desktop 

Bist Du ein Kandidat für geoshell? =)


----------



## Dr Dau (11. November 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bist Du ein Kandidat für geoshell? =)


Nö, ich habe mein PC zum arbeiten und nicht zum "schön rumstehen". 
Ich habe lediglich dieses Hintergrundbild..... und selbst das bekomme ich nur alle paar Wochen zu sehen..... beim rebooten. 
Ich gehöre auch nicht zu den Gamern, lediglich die Windows eigenen Spiele habe ich installiert..... wovon ich aber auch nur Solitär und Minesweeper gelegentlich nutze.
Ach ja, natürlich habe ich Win2000.
XP verursacht bei mir "etwas" zu viele Bluescreens..... mehrmals täglich.


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. November 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nö, ich habe mein PC zum arbeiten und nicht zum "schön rumstehen".


Weißt Du überhaupt was geoshell ist? Schön rumstehen ... pfff..
Geoshell ist ein minimalisten Shell-Ersatz. Weg mit dem explorer als Shell.
Icons auf dem Desktop? Wozu ...


----------



## Dr Dau (11. November 2005)

Ich kenne Geoshell so nicht weiter, aber schön wie es aussieht..... schön bunt. *würg*
Und die Icons, hmm, die Meisten bekommt man ohne weiteres weg..... und den Rest bestimmt auch noch..... über die Registry. (unter Win2000)
XP hat eh nur den ollen Papierkorb drauf.
Aber was juckt mich der Desktop, ich habe als Minimum immer so 30-40 Fenster auf..... glaubts Du ich will dann noch den Desktop betrachten können?! 
Ich habe aber auch kein Problem mit dem Explorer..... läuft bei mir stabil.


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. November 2005)

@Dr.Dau
Sorry fürs offtopic, aber:
Eben, weil Du geoshell nicht kennst nennst Du es schön bunt. Ich weiß nicht wo du Geoshell gesehen hast, aber der Standard Geoshell bildschirm hat zwei Leisten (einfaches grau, die Leisten kann man auch auschalten) und kein Hintergrundbild.

So, ich will nicht streiten oder Dich überreden. Musste nur nochmal etwas zum Richtigstellen schreiben 
Weiteres zu geoshell bitte per pn


----------

